# breeding fancy lahore pigeons



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Im still having problem with breeding lahore pigeons 
They are mating from a month ago but still no eggs 
The female sits in nest every day but nothing 
I have given them calcium tablets also but still nothing 
Thats my first pair and want to breed them
The pair is fully active plzzz help guys.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

How long have you had this pair and how old are they? Do you have a photo of their loft/cage and nesting area? Are they getting good quality food and grit and do they have clean water at all times? Do they have a nice, quiet nesting area with nesting material? Are they being disturbed by other pigeons or by mice in the loft? If all is good there, and the birds are old enough and paired, I would wait a little longer. If she is sitting but no eggs, try giving them new eggs or egg from another pair and let them sit and/or raise a baby. This can sometimes jump start their breeding cycle. If still no eggs, and it is definitely a hen, it is possible she is barren/sterile. This can happen with some individuals of any animal, but make sure they are a pair in prime health first and give them a little time.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Ill send you a photo of my pair and my loft size is 1feat long from every side is it good or i should expand more?


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Food quality and waterii give them best


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

I used to have a pair of Lahores that would breed like crazy, but i sold them. Lahores are very big birds. I would definitely consider expanding the cage. I had mine in a very large aviary with a small "loft". Also make sure you are providing them with the right nesting materials. Mine really liked straw and long pine needles. Another thing is give them plenty of privacy. I am a very impatient person, and I know that sitting and watching the birds doesn't help anything. And last, if you do get eggs, don't candle them! Lahores do not trust anybody. They will kick the eggs out of the nest. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Also, are you completely sure they are male and female? It is extremely hard to tell...


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes its a true pair and thanks for the help dear 😊


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Im to much exited to see eggs as soon as possible😯


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You say loft size is 1-feet long all sides? You don't mean a "box" that is 1-foot x 1-foot x 1-foot??? Photo? I hope I misinterpreted the size as that would be way too small and cramped for a pair of any pigeons.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes its 1foot i have send picture of it


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I can not see the photo, post it here possibly? If 1 x 1 x 1 foot that is WAY too small! The birds are probably extremely uncomfortable, and you certainly don't want them raising babies in there even if they would. Please get them a much much LARGER cage. They should have an area to get in the sun and bathe. A dry area to roost. And a separate dry area with nesting material for a nest. They should at least have room to stretch their wings and fly a little. I doubt the male could even get on top of the female in your arrangement....they barely have room to turn around if my understanding is correct.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sorry can't post photo
But thanks for the opinion ill expand the loft size


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Finally my female lahore laid egg today at 5pm 😄😄😄😄😄😄😄🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊🎇🎇🎇🎇im to much happy woww the long wait is over 😃😃😃😃😃


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Great!! Did you get them some more space??


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes i have given them more space 2×2


----------

